# Radon Slide 130 8.0 (29er): einige technische Fragen



## Oli_AT (18. März 2017)

Hi Leute,

das ist mein erster Post hier im Forum und ich freue mich, dazugehören zu dürfen. Ich bin aus Tirol und habe vor, unsere schönen Alpen mit meinem Bike zu erkunden. Auch vor Trails möchte ich mich nicht drücken, da mir Forststraßen wohl auf die Dauer zu fad sind. Würde mich selbst als sportlich bezeichnen, habe aber mit Fullies keine Erfahrung. Größere Sprünge sind nix für mich, aber flotte, dynamische Trails gefallen mir.

Ich hab mit dieser Saison das Mountainbiken + Abfahrt begonnen und mir hierzu ein Radon Slide 130 29 8.0 im Abverkauf geholt. Es ist also die 2016er Variante mit 130mm Yari Gabel und einem Monarch RT3 Dämpfer, ebenfalls 130 mm. Vom Bike bin ich schwer begeistert, es macht großen Spaß und was man bei Radon für den Preis bekommt ist der helle Wahnsinn (ich habe echt lange recherchiert und verglichen).

Als völliger Neuling habe ich keine Ahnung was ich meinem Slide zumuten kann - es wirkt sehr massiv und wie schon geschrieben ist die Yari ja eine recht massive Gabel mit den 35mm Rohren. Ich möchte keine wirklichen Sprünge machen, aber durchaus flotter durch unwegsames Gelände ballern. Vielleicht gibt es ja Videos wo man sieht, was man einem solchen MTB zumuten kann, ohne dass es Schäden nimmt. Insbesondere ist mir auch nicht klar, was die Laufräder (Mavic Crossride Light) aushalten. Wie ist das Bike von Seiten Radon eingestuft?

Verliert man beim Traveln der Gabel seine Garantie? Da ich die Gabel am S2 Trail schon voll ausnütze (wohl original drei Tokens verbaut) ohne, dass sie durchschlägt wollte ich fragen, ob es von Radon eine Freigabe für 150 mm Federweg gibt? 140 mm sollten ja kein Problem sein, da das Slide 130 10.0 HD mit 140 mm daherkommt. Falls sich die bergauf-Performance stark ändert, hätte ich den Vorbau umgedreht bzw. einen Spacer über den Vorbau gesetzt. Oder denke ich komplett falsch und das ist alles Unfug? Untenrum ist die Gabel recht bockig, weshalb ich tendeziell weniger Tokens wollte, aber dann wird sie mir durchschlagen, deshalb die Idee mit dem Taveln...

Danke für's Lesen und jeglichen Input,

Oli

P.S.: Hab den ursprünglichen, ewig langen, Beitrag der Übersicht halber gekürzt


----------



## Radon-Bikes (20. März 2017)

Oli_AT schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> das ist mein erster Post hier im Forum und ich freue mich, dazugehören zu dürfen. Ich bin aus Tirol und habe vor, unsere schönen Alpen mit meinem Bike zu erkunden. Auch vor Trails möchte ich mich nicht drücken, da mir Forststraßen wohl auf die Dauer zu fad sind. Würde mich selbst als sportlich bezeichnen, habe aber mit Fullies keine Erfahrung. Größere Sprünge sind nix für mich, aber flotte, dynamische Trails gefallen mir.
> 
> ...



Hi,

erst einmal Glückwunsch zum Bike 

Das SLIDE 130 ist "nur" bis 140mm getestet und freigegeben, eine 150mm Gabel können wir daher nicht pauschal freigeben. Welchen Druck (Fahrergewicht?) fährst Du denn aktuell?

Gruß, Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oli_AT (20. März 2017)

Hallo Andi,
danke für die Antwort. Ich habe echt eine riesen Freude mit dem Rad, wie für mich gemacht. Mein fertiges Fahrergewicht liegt bei 75 kg. Das mit dem Traveln der Gabel hat mich im ersten Moment brennend interessiert aber ich werde erstmal mit Tokens rumspielen und den Rebound besser kennenlernen. Mit den Anführungsstrichen hast Du wohl ins Schwarze getroffen. Ein 29er mit 130mm ist ohnehin eine gute Ansage und ich sollte wie gesagt wohl einfach ein bisschen besser justieren. Ich möchte die Gabel eigentlich nicht öffnen und werde sie daher so lassen, aber es freut mich zu hören, dass eine Freigabe bis 140 mm besteht.

Trotzdem wäre ich dankbar für ein paar Tipps, was ich dem Slide 130 zumuten kann, da ich echt noch ein totaler Neuling bin und tendeziell sehr viel Gefühl für Material habe (wohl zuviel, wenn man sich MTB Youtube Videos ansieht).

Grüße,
Oli


----------



## Timo78 (29. Mai 2017)

Hallo Oli,

ich bin auch (Wieder-)Einstieger und ebenfalls Besitzer des Slide 130 8.0 aus 2016.

Dieses Video habe ich auf Youtube gefunden: 



Das ist auf dem MSB-X-Trail in St. Andreasberg (Harz). 

Ich bin dort vor Kurzem mit meinem Slide die Linien 1,2 und 3 gefahren.

Am Rad habe ich zusätzlich einen Kettenspanner verbaut und am Schaltwerk die Federspannung mit dem Schalter erhöht. Wenn ich locker auf dem Rad sitze, sind Dämpfer und Gabel zu ca. 25% eingefedert. Ich wiege ausgerüstet ca. 85 kg.

Auf den Linien sind durchaus ein paar Sprünge dabei. Ich schätze 30-50 cm Höhe. Meine Federung ist nie durchgeschglagen und hat sauber gearbeitet, auch über die zahlreichen Wurzeln hinweg. Der Federweg wurde ziemlich ausgenutzt, was mir die roten Ringe auf den Standrohren nach der Abfahrt verraten haben.

Aber alles in allem, war es mit dem Slide echt gut.

Gruß
Timo


----------

